# New Cyre, Old problems.



## Malk (Jun 15, 2007)

It's Fall in New Cyre.  Though it has been an exceptionally hard year for the Cyran refugees, the meager harvest has been brought in, and the Harvest Festival is in full swing.  It is a time of thanks for their own continued survival, and relaxation before the hard work begins anew.

We turn to the manor house of Prince Oargev, last remaining scion of the Cyran royal family, and default ruler of the displaced masses.  Here the party is a bit more extravagant, with the Cyran nobility in attendance, but the Prince has kept the doors to his courtyard open tonight so that any may enter.  The prince is surrounded by all the noble daughters of Cyre, for he is without a wife, but there is another nearby who helps to keep him sane despite the press.

Lord Roderick ir'Teshik (Pc: Human Noble 1) worked at the Cyran embassy in Sharn with is father, who had been Prince Oargevs subordinate in another life.   Being of an age with the prince, and close in station, they had become fast friends in New Cyre.   Roderick shared the Prince's dream of founding a new nation for their people, even should they have to carve it from Boranel's flanks.

Standing just behind Roderick in his usual place was the warforged known as AKFNX, or Phoenix to those who knew him. (Pc: Warforged Warblade 1) Phoenix had been the property of Rodericks father during the end stages of the last war, and his last instructions before the emancipation had been to 'protect Roderick ir'Teshik' Not really knowing what to make of his freedom, he has instead chosen to continue his last mission.

One of the fine  young ladies of Cyre approached Lord Roderick and asked to dance, and Roderick being a handsome young man agreed, giving the prince an apologetic look as more young ladies filled in the spot he had taken at the Prince's side.   Phoenix eyed the woman warily, searching for weapons, then gave Roderick the ok to continue.  “Try to have fun!” Roderick shouted back at the warforged as he twirled away.

Phoenix settled against the wall and continued to watch the crowd.  He noticed after some time that an armed man was entering the courtyard.   Talib d'Lyrandar (Pc: Half-elf Swashbuckler 1) strolled into the courtyard as if he owned the place.  'This is more like it' he thought, after wading through the unwashed masses, he had come to a real party.  Normally a crewman on the airship Azure Heart, Talib had been sent from Sharn to New Cyre to deliver a message to the Lyrandar embassy here.  Looking around, he singled out the richest, most impressive looking woman in the courtyard and strolled up to her and asked her for a dance.

Lady Marissa ir'Allian gave him a bemused smile, and made small talk with him for a moment whilst her ladies sat by giggling.  Suitably amused by the half-elf's wit, she agreed and they began to dance around the courtyard.  She seemed somewhat mysterious to Talib, he couldn't quite figure out the meaning of all that she had to say, but she was light on her feet, and warm in his arms so he did not worry about it.  He asked her if she wished to have dinner later..after the party, and she said yes, and gave him the name of a resteraunt.  As she left him, Talib felt her slip a purse into his hands.  Wondering exactly what  he had been paid for, Talib went in search of drink.

Delin (Pc Human Scorcer 1) leaned against her walking staff as she watched the dancers.  A runaway from Breland, she had never been around the trappings of high society such as this, and felt slightly out of place.  Not that she would let on to that. A male voice asking her to dance startled her, and she looked up to see Lord Roderick standing near her.  She tried to tell him that she couldn't move very well, that her leg was stiff, but he assured her that all would be well.  Phoenix was just annoyed that the girl was armed with a  staff.
Watching all of this from his table next to the bar was Belcor IV (Pc: Human Archivist 1} scholar and archivist in service to the church of the Sovereign host.  He had been sent to New Cyre to track the comings and goings of a silver flame zealot, but had taken the night off to enjoy the party.  He was sitting at a table by himself, silently writing in the blank book that he always kept with him when the first shrill scream cut across the courtyard.

A crossbow bolt stood out from the shoulder of one of the noble ladies surrounded the prince.  In the blink of an eye, swords were drawn all across the courtyard, and outlanders began to run towards the prince, who had drawn his own rapier.  Roderick was desperate to reach the Prince's side, but felt duty bound to try and calm down the screaming crowd, and urging them to leave the courtyard.  He was about to run to Oargev's aide when three of the unknown attackers approached him and Delin.  It was to be their last mistake as Phoenix strode behind them, Greatsword held high.   One quick maneuver, and two of the would be assassins lay dead on the paving stones.

Parrying a blow that would have pierce his side Roderick ordered the warforged to protect the prince.  Roderick's counter strike plunged deep into the fellows chest, and the jolt of a sword piercing flesh and bone sent a sickening feeling through the young noble, he had killed for the first time.

Talib, feeling a chance to make a name for himself quickly drew the elven thinblade at his side, and began to skirt around the edge of the bandstand, careful to avoid the notice of the attackers who had surrounded the prince.  With a yell he leaped out to flank one of them with Oargev, and between the two men's dancing blades, the fellow did not last long.  The prince did not know his half-elf benefactor, but nodded to him and began to fight along side him.  They were easily outnumbered, at least until Phoenix barreled into the fray, his fearsome sword already crimson.

Delin was unsure of what to do, so she moved back out of harms way and began shaping arcane energies and launching them at the assailants.  Her bolts of negative energy were designed to sap the strength from those they hit...but in her care to not hit the prince, the spells kept going awry.  Likewise, Belcor had climbed onto his table and pulled out his heavy crossbow.   His first shot took one of the attackers in the back, and served only to attract the fellows attention.

Roderick rushed to the aid of the now unarmed man on the table and took a nasty slash across his thigh before he was able to bring the man down...the killing stroke was easier the second time around.  Belcor noticed the shooter of the original crossbow bolt in a window of the barn and quickly reloaded his own.  A careful shot later and that thread was ended.

Before long Oargev, Phoenix, and Talib had finished off the knot of attackers who had been trying to kill the prince, and a ghastly silence reigned over the courtyard.   All of the assembled nobles had in fact fled the courtyard, and the survivors were left to catch their breath.


----------

